# What colour is she? Taffy?



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone could tell me what this little girl's colour is.

I thought she was a taffy but then saw somewhere that that is just a general name.

Her name is Gypsy, she has stripey hooves, blonde eyelashes mane and tail. She also appears to almost have a mask on. 

Apparently she has dapples in her summer coat.


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

Nothing that cute should be allowed... I don't know much about colours though!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Taffy is another name for black silver, or silver dapple. She is probably a black silver too. Very cute


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Thankyou! 

So she isnt a silver dapple, what constitutes that and why does she have dapples in summer?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Silver dapple is another name for it. I personally use silver black, because I like to be completely accurate.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I would call her a silver bay/silver black. My colt is one too.


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

I think I remember someone saying that dappling is just a sign of good health 
Though, that doesn't mean that horses that don't have dapples aren't healthy. IMO it's very much genetical - if a parent has them, so can his/her offspring.

That pony is just unreal, too cute!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I agree with Chiilaa on silver black.


----------



## SplashedOvero (May 16, 2012)

Shes a Silver Dapple Black. Taffy Is Just another name for this coloring.
My Colt Is Silver Dapple Black as well.


----------

